# Hunting boots



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been wearing the same pair of Irish Setter 9" boots for nearly ten years. 9 tough hunting seasons. Last year a few corners of seams started to leak and the insoles began to disintegrate. Put new insoles in them and started looking for new boots.

The shock is now wearing off a bit. I cannot believe the difference in price and quality between then and now. Any boot that is not 100% rubber that is under $130 is JUNK! Even Irish setters do not seem to be the same quality of boot for 40% more money. Anything that looks like it would last more than a season is priced at $200 or more. Itasca has some boots priced around $90 that i would be afraid to take to the woods. Glued seams and shoddy soles.

Going to order a pair of rubber hunting boots and hope for the best. Might be cheaper to buy a used fourwheeler and just drive to where I will hunt to keep my feet dry.

Shocked and disgusted.


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

I know what you mean. I had all leather hunting boots made by Red Head that I bought years ago and they lasted about the 9 years. I loved those boots. Kept my feet dry and warm and lasted a good long time. They only cost me 80 or so bucks back then, but I got my use out of them. Still have them as a matter of fact and use them for yard work and when riding my motorcycle only now. Even with new inserts on top of new inserts after a long day in the field I feel it.


Anyway two years ago I had to buy some new ones so I figured I would go with the same brand since they held up so well. Problem was finding an all leather hunting boot even slightly reasonably priced. I found a pair of Red Heads on sale down from 85 to 50 bucks and bought them. Was not impressed with the workman ship at all, but I needed a new pair. These were not made out of leather either, but whatever that material is they are all using these days, all camo, cheaply made eyelets, etc. Long story short they lasted one and a half worth of hunting season(s) before falling apart at the seams. I finished them off this spring while using them as wadding boots and finally the entire sole portion of the boot fell off.


So times being what they are I found myself in need of another pair this season but not a lot of cash to spend as usual. I figured Id give the Red Head brand one more chance and found another pair that I got on sale marked down. Still not impressed with the quality of workman ship, but time will tell. I figure if I can get two whole seasons out of them then Im ahead of the game for what I paid for them.


Grant you I could spend more on a pair of boots, but honestly its hard to justify that much money for a pair of boots that are poorly made. What ever happened to quality made products?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Couldn't agree more....I also have some years on my current boots and last fall decided to replace them. After a few weeks of looking around I decided to hold off.....boots are of the upmost importance and I want quality. I reached the same conclusion as you and knew I was going to spend in the $250 range. I was thinking $100 I made due last year and prepared to spend up to $300 this year. I still haven't made a purchase, but I have my eyes on a couple to compare and will buy this weekend.

I did contemplate buying 3 pairs of cheaply made boots, but I don't want crap boots that will come apart, leak, etc. You can spend good money and get pure junk!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Check prices at the Bootbox, and the shipping is only $5.00 anywhere.

http://www.bootbox.com/

BTW, they also have many different types of boots, including all rubber, I'm sure they have a sale going of some sort. I haven't seen a flyer lately. Call before you buy.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m not sure what you consider to be &#8220;junk&#8221;, but I&#8217;ve had a couple good pairs of boots over the last number of years, and I can guarantee you I didn&#8217;t pay that kind of money. I&#8217;m harder than most on boots because I wear them for every day use, and farm/fence work in particular is very hard on them. I had a pair of Irish Setters that I paid around $70 for, though I think that was on sale. Extremely comfortable, and held up well for what I did with them. I did eventually rip the interior however. I like to put them on and take them off without untying the laces and that&#8217;s not easy on any boot, let a lone a 9&#8221; boot. I still have a pair of Cabelas brand boots (maybe $90 ?) that from the outside you&#8217;d never know were at least three years old. They&#8217;re very solid boots, though not as comfortable as the Irish Setters. I tried them because I wanted a shorter boot, though again I ended up ripping the material inside with my heel after a couple years. I consider that my fault. I also own two pairs of Muck rubber boots, and neither has cost over $100. They&#8217;re the most comfortable rubber boots I&#8217;ve ever tried, and are very good quality. I don&#8217;t like to pay that much for rubber boots, but I&#8217;ve decided that they&#8217;re worth it. My old farm pair is about 5 years old and their age shows thanks to barb wire, but they&#8217;re still solid and get worn every day in the winter.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Magis - I will admit I too am particularly hard on boots (any footwear). I consider anything with glued seems to be "junk" - that's a dead give away and they never last me more than a few years. I guess I want a pair of boots that will last more than 5 years....I can go through a pair of Rocky boots in 1!

The very best set of boots I ever had was made by Dexter. They were pricy (over $100 in the early 90s). They would last me a decade and never leaked which is rare with an all leather boot. I was just looking around for the same type...Dexter still makes boots, but not what I was looking for.

Maybe it is just me and I expect too much for my money I have been accused of high expectations a time or two over the years!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a pair of Vasque boots on as we speak. I've had them for 12+ years now. A great boot, very comfortable, good leather, soles, eyelets, etc. The only bad part about them was that they cost $300+. I can at least say that I have got my money out of them  They are starting to fall apart now, but that is due to my job because of all the nasty chemicals (caustic liquids, acids, you name it, I step in it) that they get exposed to.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I can go through a pair of Rocky boots in 1!


Yep, Ive had a few pairs of Rockys and none of them made it a year without at the very least, leaking. I sent the first pair back, second pair lasted just a little longer. Not sure why I bought a third pair. There wont be a fourth. 
I was also soured on Wolverines back in the mid 90s. I bought a pair of Durashock boots when they first come out. Soles fell off within 30 days. Im sure it wasnt the norm, but I havent bought another pair since.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I've been lucky bought most of my Rocky boots from outlet I only buy gortex lined, my bear claw sole finally fell apart after 10yrs, Elk stalker still going strong after 4 season, hiking boots doing great 4 yrs love how comfortable they are. I also have cabalas 9inch gortex 600gram, and Danner 1000 gram all have served me well. Had rubber boots but heal wears out and leaked after maybe to many briar encounters or something. I like all leather or canvas and that have laces for ankle support


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I too need a new pair for bow season. I want the rubber boots but it so hard to justify that kind of doe for a rubber boot.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Ordered an all rubber pair of Guide Gear Swamp walkers from Sportsman's guide. Total shipping and all was $62. 1000 gr Thinsulate and should be room for socks. We shall see.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Muck Boots, Woody max. water proof, warm and one pair lasted me almost 6years. They are a little more but im happy with them


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i have some lacrosse alpha burleys. i love em. im about to buy some of the new ones called the exoflex. those look sweet.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought a pair of Danner boots at Cabelas 2.5 seasons ago. I only got them because they fit and were relatively cheap for insulated waterproof boots ($100 or so?) I LOVE them. I can walk around in September and my feet don't sweat and for the first time ever my toes don't go numb during deer season in the cold. Even last muzzleloader season when it was -1 degree I was chilly, but not numb, with just 2 pairs of socks. I would seriously buy another pair of these and store them for when the current pair wears out if I ever found them again. They have a zipper up the side in addition to laces which when I bought them I thought was lame but now I love it as it makes them so easy to put on with multiple layers in the winter. They're still waterproof as well as of last Saturday.

As for Rockys, I'll never buy another pair again. The sole completely crumbled off my last pair and the waterproof lasted the first season only.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

icefisherman4life said:


> i have some lacrosse alpha burleys. i love em.


I love mine tOo


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

muck boots are the warmest boots i have ever had on my feet... i love them ..will not buy anything else ....my first pair i have had them 7 years and still going strong and there light


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I had a pair of the first boots in corn stalkers that they made and they lasted 9 years before I had them resouled. Then I got another 3 years out of them. I bought aunther pair of rockey that I still have that has lasted nut the newer ones don't last as the next pair was horrible. I have.switched to lacross and wear rubber boots now and the durrly are great. Have two pairs that ate surviving great. I wear them all the time. That is my choice now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

muck boots are awesome going on 5 years and they are as good as new. rocky boots quaility is crap compared to 10 years ago. i will never buy rocky's again.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Got my boots in the mail. They fit. Seem to be comfortable but only trail time will tell.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I toured Bass Pro this weekend, checked out Lacrosse and Under Armour too.
I just left Redwing and bought a pair of Irish Setter Elk Traker all leather boots. It's a local store and the owner operates it daily. He pretty much guaranteed the boots to be warm, waterproof and long lasting if I treated them as directed. He gave me an additional receipt that he signed and said to keep it - if I have any trouble with the boots he will replace or provide me with money off a replacement pair.

I paid $20 more than I can buy the boots on-line or at the big chains that carry Irish Setter, but I've never had this level of service and a guarantee to keep me satisfied. In all they set me back $235 with tax.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I ordered my Irish setter rutmaster with exflex's today. should get em in the mail in 5 days or so. set me back $125. not to bad. I used to be a huge rocky boot fan. Best boots i ever owned were rocky bear claw II's they got old bought a new pair and the soles wore out in one winter and i take care of my boots. I never bought another pair of rockys again. Ive joined the fan club of rubber boots. I have alpha burleys for when it gets cold and now ill have these irish setters for early bow season and turkey season.


----------

